# Network printing using CUPS.

## dE_logics

This is actually turning out to be harder than Apache and vsftpd combined!

So I've a server on 192.168.1.2 and the client on 192.168.1.3. On both cupsd listens on port 45000. This is cupsd.conf - 

```
Port 45000

Listen 192.168.1.3:45000

<Location />

   Order allow,deny

   Allow from 192.168.1.2

   Allow from 192.168.1.3

   Allow from localhost

   Allow from 127.0.0.1

   Require group fosstc de

   Require user fosstc de

   Encryption Never

</Location>

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAddress 192.168.1.2 

BrowseAddress 192.168.1.3

BrowseInterval 5

BrowseAllow from 192.168.1.2 192.168.1.3 localhost

BrowseRelay localhost 192.168.1.3

BrowseWebIF On

Browsing On

BrowseLocalProtocols all

BrowseProtocols all

BrowseRemoteProtocols all

BrowsePoll 192.168.1.3

BrowsePoll 192.168.1.2

```

Both on the server and client. Where as the client.conf in the client - 

```
ServerName 192.168.1.3

Encryption Never
```

And I still don't get the shared printer.

----------

## Anarcho

And where or what is the questions?

In general you could also try to make the changes using the webinterface.

----------

## dE_logics

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> And where or what is the questions?
> 
> In general you could also try to make the changes using the webinterface.

 

That's too limited; it failed, so I read the complete CUPS docs, and to my knowledge and config, it still doesn't work.

----------

## dE_logics

Ok. Done.

In add printers you have to manually add the CUPS printer by using it's url in the remote machine.

However I'll still be interested in the missing recipe in my config for complete control and in headless systems.

----------

